# Puritans v. Quakers



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

I am aware that there was much controversy in the 17th century between Puritans and Quakers. I have or am aware of some of the literature of the period. Besides the works noted below, what other major works from either side stand out? (I am sure there are many more, as I have perused somewhat Joseph Smith's _Bibliotheca Anti-Quakeriana, Or, A Catalogue of Books Adverse to the Society of Friends_ (1873)).

John Toldervy’s _The Foot out of the Snare_ (1656, written with and endorsed by Matthew Poole) 

James Naylor's FOOT yet in the SNARE: Though the Beast hath healed his wound, and now pretends liberty, but is fallen into the trap of the Priests, receiving their testimony to beare it up, who are in the pit themselves, thereby giving them occasion to insult against the Truth, as the Beast and the false Prophet hath alwaies joyned against the Lamb. Discovered in an Answer to John Toldervy, Matthew Pool, William Jenkin, John Tombs, John Goodwin, William Adderley, George Cockain, Thomas Jacomb, and Thomas Brooks, Who under a pretence of love to the truth, have gone about to devour it, and cover it with reproach. Wherein their crooked wayes, their confusions and contradictions is traced and laid open, and their spirit tryed to bee the same which joyned Judas and the chief Priests, and their false witnesses against the Heir at his appearance; so these have joyned testimony to the truth; of a lying book, which by their own confession they never read over. With something of their false testimony in short laid open, lest simple minds should bee led with a lye through the fame of the Forgers. By one who loves the soul, but hates the sin, called, JAMES NAYLOR. (1656)

John Faldo's _Quakerism No Christianity_ (1675, Epistle subscribed by Richard Mayo and 20 other divines)

William Penn's A just rebuke to one & twenty learned and reverend divines (so called) being an answer to an abusive epistle against the people call'd Quakers subscrib'd by : Thoman Manton, Thomas Jacomb, John Yates, John Sheffield, Anthony Palmer, Thomas Cole, Thomas Doelittel, Richard Baxter, William Cooper, George Griffith, Matthew Barker, John Singleton, Andrew Parsons, Richard Mayo, Thomas Gouge, William Jenkyn, Thomas Watson, Benjamin Needler, William Carslake, Stephen Ford, Samuel Smith (1675)

Cotton Mather's Memorable Providences, Relating to Witchcrafts and Possessions. A Faithful Account of many Wonderful and Surprising Things, that have befallen several Bewitched and Possessed Persons in New-England. Particularly, A Narrative of the marvellous Trouble and Releef Experienced by a pious Family in Boston, very lately and sadly molested with Evil Spirits. Whereunto is added, a Discourse delivered unto a Congregation in Boston, on the Occasion of that Illustrious Providence. As also a Discourse delivered unto the same Congregation; on the occasion of an horrible Self-Murder Committed in the Town. With an Appendix, in vindication of a Chapter in a late Book of Remarkable Providence, from the Columnies of a Quaker at Pen-silvania. Written by Cotton Mather, Minister of the Gospel, and Recommended by the Ministers of Boston, and Charleston. Printed at Boston in N. England by ;R.P. 1689. Sold by Joseph Brunning, at his Shop at the Corner of the Prison-Lane next the Exchange. (1689)

John Whiting's _Truth and Innocency Defended; against Falsehood and Envy: and the Martyrs of Jesus, and Sufferers for his sake, Vindicated. In answer to Cotton Mather (a Priest of Boston) his Calumnies, Lyes and Abuses of the People Called Quakers, in his late Church-History of New-England. With Remarks and Observations on several Passages in the same, and his Confessions to the Just Judgment of God on them._ (1702)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 9, 2006)

"violent pacifists"

 I love oxymorons!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> "violent pacifists"
> 
> I love oxymorons!



That reminds me of a news headline I saw the other day: "Bosnian Voters Split on Unity."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

The John Toldervy Pamphlets


----------

